# Shoot advice



## Joefbs (Jul 21, 2015)

So I have been asked by a local newspaper to shoot a comic/cosplay convention. This is a small event held at a local library.  This will be my first time shooting as an assignment and I was wondering if any of you fine people have any pointers. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2015)

Preparation!  Know what's going to happen and when at the event, know who (if any) notable visitors will be there, visit the venue ahead of time so that you know what you're going to need for gear, and plan your shooting spots, know how many finished images the paper wants and in what format.  If they're going to be printed (as in, a real, paper newspaper) account for that in your composition and exposure.  Make sure your gear's tested and ready to go, extra (formatted) cards, speedlight & batteries.  Talk to the venue administrators & event organizers about access.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2015)

Ask them for their publication guidelines. The papers I used to shoot for wanted submitted photos to be sized to 200 ppi, 10 inches on the longer dimension, and sharpened pretty HEAVILY, as in 200 percent at 1.0 to 1.5 pixels...the screen images look almost "crunchy" or "crinkly" when seen on-screen, but when halftone screened and printed on newsprint, they look fantastic! Yes...200 percent and 1.0 to 1.5 pixels! Not kidding. Make SURE the dark tones are not all crushed or compressed!!!! Make sure the black point is set to somewhere in the 11 to 15 range, to account for dot-gain when the ink hits the newsprint.

Most newspapers do not want to be swamped with photos...three frames from the event is usually plenty. *GET CAPTION INFORMATION*. Name of person, age, home town! This is almost essential.

I have no idea how experienced you are, or what equipment you have or what the event will be like...so...I dunno...Pick a cosplayer who has a cute or clever costume and who looks....attractive, yet not "slutty" and not "gross and bloody", and try and make a good picture or two of that person. Maybe use a wide-angle lens of the person, out them in the foreground, and allow some of the convention/scene to be in the background, but not too prominently, and not competing with the subject.


----------



## Joefbs (Jul 21, 2015)

Awesome guys! Great advice! The editor told me that they would ether use 3 or 7 depending on if they do a whole page. She said 15 photos would be nice. I don't have any experience shooting for a paper so this is my first. They are aware of that. The event is on Sunday so I am going to start making preparations. I have downloaded a map of the convention and went to the location today. I also spoke with the event coordinator to let them know I was coming. I'm a little nervous. I shoot with a t5i. I have a Tamron 24-70 and a canon 70-200. I also have a nifty fifty. Thinking about borrowing a friends sigma 16-35 lens. I also have speed lights but am not sure if I should use them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeW (Jul 21, 2015)

You've gotten some great advice.  Let me add a few other pointers that focus on different issues.

1.  Most cosplay photos look terrible.  They look like a picture of  someone going to a costume party at a hotel.  If you can, get any cosplay characters out of the crowd and away from an obvious hotel setting.  Even a blank wall can be great.

2.   Watch white balance in hotels--lots of CFLs these days.

3.  Juxtaposition of a prop with someone in costume can be very effective.  For example, I once took a picture of a civil war re-enactor drinking from a can of Coke.  So think of two cosplay characters from very different stories (Spock and Darth Vader) standing arm in arm.    Or a line of different characters waiting to register.  Or Batman approaching a security guard.

4.  Silhouettes of some costumes can be distinctive and eye-catching.

5.  Shots of kids reacting to someone in costume can make a lot of editors happy (see little Johnny get excited to see the Incredible Hulk).

6.  Timing is everything.  I'm specifically speaking of the editor.  Be clear about when the editor expects the files, in what format, and to whom.  Then get confirmation they were received (you may not get that confirmation but at least you're covered if there's a screwup and someone forgets to open your attachment).

7.  If you're going to be stuck in crowded space, than a small, portable aluminum stepladder is a godsend (sounds crazy but trust me on this...helps you get over the crowd and captures faces of the key players).

8.  Find out from your editor if you need to get a release from members of the public.  People who are in costume...that shouldn't be an expectation (they're in public and notable).  But if your picture includes a small boy looking up to Superman, you need to know if the paper requires you to get a release signed by the parents of the child.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 21, 2015)

They 'asked' you? I hope that means that you have a contract for working freelance.

Usually releases aren't needed for editorial use but might be requested. I don't know for subjects under 18 what might be required for the newspaper. The expectation for an event is that the media may be present, so there should be information from the event organizers available to attendees about their photos possibly being taken.

I've done events but can't teach you everything I've learned in a post on a message board. I'd suggest if you intend to keep doing this to learn techniques on how to shoot events, and try going to events where attendees are permitted to bring in cameras and take pictures to get in some practice. I usually go early, see where things are set up, maybe get photos early of displays, etc. before it gets too crowded.

It involves timing to get shots as things happen. I think it takes practice to get good at framing and composing efficiently/quickly. You'll need to learn how to get photos of people participating, not looking at you. Find out if there's any schedule for the event to be at the right place at the right time. Find out about lighting, I've usually used the existing light because for sports at game level there isn't an option to fire off a flash; at an event using a flash may be an option.

American Society of Media Photographers has info. on contracts, releases, licensing usage of photos, etc.


----------



## Joefbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your advice! The event went great and the editor was happy with the shots I got. She will be running them in the next publication! You guys are great and your information has helped me immensely in this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philsphoto (Jul 31, 2015)

Glad to hear that the event went well.  Care to share 3 things that went well and 3 things you learned from the experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

